# Cosmos 1000 Replacement Parts



## Vario (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I just bought a Cosmos 1000 in good shape locally from a guy for $60.  Apart from scratches on the bottom rails, it looks almost mint apart from a missing top plastic I/O panel cover. Finding parts is a bit of a challenge. I have already ordered a replacement for a missing top plastic I/O panel cover all the way from the Netherlands from Coolermaster Europe (I am American) which was very hard to source.  I am curious as to whether the Cosmos S or Cosmos 2 have any compatible parts.  I am missing the power supply unit dust shield, a 5.25 bay cover, and a few other things.  Coolermaster US doesn't have very many Cosmos 1000 parts anymore. 


 Also if any of you guys have any spare 1000 parts that you would like to unload, I'd be interested if you want to send me a PM.


My question is: Which parts from the Cosmos S and Cosmos II are compatible with the Cosmos 1000?


This case is simply a beast.  Never owned a case this large, and my i5 system is so simplistic its almost overkill, but its definitely one badass case from before the current trend of high performance laptops and tablets.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, this case rocks. I got the Pure (Cosmos 1000 with black paint job) and absolutely love it, probably the last case I'd ever have to buy.  The only downsize is that the case is old (released in 2007) and as such doesn't have current commodities like USB 3 ports or backplate cutouts.

I don't think the Cosmos II or S have compatible parts, their internal and external layout is very different. Coolermaster USA had a windowed side panel available, if that's sold out FrozenCPU has a window kit for the Cosmos 1000. Apart from that I guess you'll have to scourge on forums and ebay for parts.


----------



## Vario (Jun 22, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the imfo.  I love the design.  Just cleaned it up and it still looks new.  Do you have any airflow / cooling advice. I don't want to cut into the case or do anything irreversible but i bet a few ziptied fans would help.  This thing is a real monster!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 23, 2013)

According to this FAQ, the Cosmos 1000, 1010 and S share the same side panels: http://www.coolermaster.es/faq.php?action=ViewAnswer&faq_id=51

There are also some sites that offer custom made parts. mnpctech used to have an USB3.0 upgrade kit for the Cosmos S. 

Looking at their site right now they're offering clear full side panels for the Cosmos II and Corsair 600T; you could inquire with them about the possibility of commissioning parts for your Cosmos but don't expect them to be cheap.


----------



## Vario (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  I checked out that window mod but I think I'll run things window less for now.  It is cool that the side panels can be replaced with the other series.  I ordered a bunch of parts from Cooler Master Europe: the PSU filter, tool kit, and the I/O panel so this thing should be mint when I'm done.  Still can't get over the size of this thing.  I'll definitely cut out a hole in the backside of the motherboard tray for a CPU cooler backplate.  Otherwise no mods really planned for now.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a powerder coated Cosmos S in mint shape but the plastic has bee primed with gret primer and sanded. The guy that sanded went with 60 grit and really sscored it up in places.

Maybe some light body fill and some sanding and she would be ready for paint.
Depending on what you need I might just sell parts and buy a new case.

Drop a pm and I'll see if I can help


----------



## Vario (Jun 23, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> I have a powerder coated Cosmos S in mint shape but the plastic has bee primed with gret primer and sanded. The guy that sanded went with 60 grit and really sscored it up in places.
> 
> Maybe some light body fill and some sanding and she would be ready for paint.
> Depending on what you need I might just sell parts and buy a new case.
> ...



Okay, I'll keep you in mind.  I'm actually missing less parts than I expected but if I have any issues getting these european ordered parts I'll check on your stuff.


----------



## Vario (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey guys, got this thing working and its an awesome case.  Does anyone know if the door panels can be unscrewed and remounted onto lexan or is that a bad idea?  I'm scared to unscrew the latching system because I don't want to break the doors permanently.  I want to make a window to see my system but I don't want to damage the stock door or door hardware in any way.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Vario. I'm looking for a spare Cosmos Pure/1000  I/O panel to mod it with USB 3.0 ports. You said you got it from a NL shop, which shop was that?

EDIT: NVM, Coolermaster Europe, doh!


----------



## Vario (Aug 18, 2013)

Yep, it wasnt much money and it came in about a week.


----------



## n0tiert (Aug 22, 2013)

good source for coolermaster spare parts

http://www.cmstore.eu/


----------

